# Neues Board - neue Funktionen?



## Bowman (29. März 2003)

Hi dok #h 

Nochmals Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Umstellung #r 

Jetzt klär uns aber mal auf, was es hier jetzt alles neues gibt ... :q 

Entdeckt habe ich bisher die "Angelboard-Verwarnungsliste"
(*Ironie an: Demnach hat ja jetzt jedes Mitglied eine Beleidigung frei *Ironie aus) :q

Spaß beiseite - erklär doch mal kurz was
a) neu ist
b) momentan noch nicht geht     und
c) noch geplant ist


----------



## Dok (29. März 2003)

Das würde etwas zu weit führen.

Für uns ist die Sicherheit und Geschwindigleit wichtig.

Alles weitere findet Ihr hier!


----------



## Franky (29. März 2003)

Moin Rainer,

ALLES neues aufzuzählen würde sicher den Rahmen hier sprengen...
Aber wenn Du schon die Verwarnliste ansprichst:
Je nachdem, was für ein Ding sich jemand leistet, gibts eine Art Wertungssystem. Ab 3 Punkten wird ein Mitglied sofort gesperrt und kann nur von MArtin, Kai oder mir wieder freigeschaltet werden.

Wir hoffen jedoch, dass sowas wie in der Vergangenheit auch, ein AUsnahmewerkzeug bleiben wird.

Hier sollen weiterhin Spaß und Informationen mit ein wenig Rumblödelei rund ums Angeln und mehr im Vordergrund stehen!!!!


----------



## anguilla (30. März 2003)

wenn ich es recht sehe, habt ihr die Übersicht der letzten fünf Beiträge rausgenommen. Wieso?
Ich fand es nicht schlecht, so hatte man einen schnellen Überblick! ?


----------



## Dok (30. März 2003)

Die sind auf der Indexseite vorhanden.

Ich wollte das hier nicht so volldonnern, jedenfalls am Anfang nicht. Kann man aber wieder einbauen...!


----------



## Bowman (30. März 2003)

@dok und Franky,

ich wollte ja gar nicht ALLES neue wissen  :q 

Nur die neuen Möglichkeiten, die für alle Boardis von Interesse sein könnten ... :m 

Ansonsten ist das neue Board schön schnell - da macht das Lesen noch mehr Spaß :q


----------



## Dok (30. März 2003)

Wie soll sich wissen was Dir wichtig ist! :q


Am besten Ausprobieren!!!

Ich lege mal im Bugforum ein Thema "Test" an, da könnt Ihr spielen!


----------



## wolle (30. März 2003)

@ Dok
also ich muß mal sagen das ihr eine ganz tolle arbeit geleistet
habt,hut ab und meinen#r für diese leistung:m #h


----------



## buggs (30. März 2003)

#r Dok und Anhang #r
habt Ihr echt super gemacht und die Geschwindigkeit geil, der Ferari unter den Boards:m
;+ :r  wo ist mein Benutzerbild :r ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2003)

Das Avatare mußt du neu hochladen Buggs. Das haben wir alle schon durch. #h


----------



## buggs (30. März 2003)

Danke Jörg hat ja geklappt, aber mein altes ist nun wech


----------



## Jo (30. März 2003)

> wenn ich es recht sehe, habt ihr die Übersicht der letzten fünf Beiträge rausgenommen.



Das vermisse ich auch .... aber man  kann ja nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen  

Den AB-Machern Anerkennung und #r für die geleistete Arbeit....so eine Umstellung geht ja nicht mit einem Fingerschnippen. Danke!

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Dok (30. März 2003)

Na gut na gut......!


----------



## marioschreiber (31. März 2003)

Mit der EMail-Benachrichtigung, das haut auch nicht so hin.
Bekomme nur eine einzige Benachrichtigung, trotz vieler neuer Beiträge. Wenn ich diese nun lösche, im entsprechenden Beitrag lese, aber nichts neus schreibe, bekomme ich dann trotzdem weitere Benachrichtigungen wenn sich in dem Thema was tut???

Ach ja, ich hab hier noch was für Buggs :


----------



## Dok (31. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von marioschreiber _
> *lese, aber nichts neus schreibe, bekomme ich dann trotzdem weitere Benachrichtigungen wenn sich in dem Thema was tut???
> 
> *



Ja klar!


----------



## marioschreiber (31. März 2003)

Na dann kann ich ja nachher beruhigt #u


----------



## saza (31. März 2003)

Sieht alles sehr GEIL aus. Bin begeistert. 
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das die Uhrzeit noch auf Winter steht.
Oder habe ich was verpasst?

Gruss Saza


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (1. April 2003)

@saza: Du musst bei dir im Profil die Zeitzone ändern, dann stimmts.


----------



## saza (1. April 2003)

@Der_Fischer1982 
Man bin ich ein Depp!!!!#q 
Danke Dir. 

Punk-RocK rules


#2 #2


----------

